
Is This the End of Recycling? - Elof
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/03/china-has-stopped-accepting-our-trash
======
PaulHoule
No.

People forget that commodity prices go up and down. A source of materials that
is very profitable to use in one year can be struggling the next.

